# Componentes de ordenador



## indi69 (Dic 20, 2005)

Me gustaria q me comentaseis si estos componentes del ordena q me quiero montar tienen algun fallo, simplemente que os parece o lo q sea, muxas gracias.

Tarjeta gráfica Asus EN6600GT/TD o Leadtek WinFast PX 6600GT TDH Extreme (salida de TV, DVI)
Discos duros Maxtor 7L250S0 250Gb
Regrabadora dvd Plextor PX-712SA 
Memoria G.E.I.L. DIMM 1 GB DDR-400 Kit (Value Series)
TFT LG Flatron L1717S (plateado)
Placa MSI K8N Diamond-54G (sonido, G/W-LAN, FW, SATA RAID, BT)
AMD Athlon 64 3700+ (Boxed, OPGA, "San Diego")
CAJA  ADVANCE Unidad central PC 800S silver

Ademas a ver si me podeis aconsejar de un router para la conexion de internet y para conectar 2 ordenadores uno por wireless y el otro con la tarjeta de ethernet.
Muxas gracias


----------



## Blackknightr89 (Dic 20, 2005)

Me parece una excelente elección de componentes, ojalá yo pudiera tener un equipo así. En cuanto al router, ni idea.


----------

